# serveur mac mini plus deux disques externes en RAID 1



## CédricM (10 Août 2006)

Bonjour

je pense créer un serveur à l'aide d'un mac mini (version la plus basqiue possible) connecté à deux disques durs externes en RAID 1.
Le disque interne serait dédié au système d'exploitation, le premier disque dur externe contiendrait les données et l'autre serait un miroir du premier.

Seul hic, si le disque dur interne du mac mini est foutu, je ne sais plus exploiter les données du serveur.

Une autre idée serait peut être alors de faire un RAID 0 entre le disque dur interne de 80GB et le premier disque dur externe de 80GB et relier tout cela en RAID 1 avec le deuxième disque dur externe de 160 GB. Dans ce cas, si le disque interne plante, je peux toujours démarer le mini avec le disque dur externe de 160GB ?

Si vous avez d'autres idées, merci des les partager.


----------



## pim (11 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Euh je crois que si tu fais un RAID 0 entre les deux disques (interne et externe) de 80 Go, niveau s&#233;curit&#233; c'est z&#233;ro. Il faut faire un RAID 1 entre ces deux disques...

Pourquoi ne pas te passer du disque interne ? Tu mets tout sur les deux disques externes en RAID 1...

Autre id&#233;e, puisque tes disques externes ne font pas la m&#234;me capacit&#233;, tu en ach&#232;te un autre de 160 Go, tu mets les deux externes de 160 Go en RAID 1, avec les donn&#233;es, et tu mets l'externe et l'interne de 80 Go en RAID 1 aussi, avec le syst&#232;me dessus. S&#233;curit&#233; maximum. Et pour pas que le prix d'achat explose, tu trouves un Mac mini basique d'occasion pour faire tout cela sur mediacash ou dans les petites annonces de MacG&#233;. Comme &#231;a il te reste des sous pour investir dans un troisi&#232;me disque externe.

Je pense que tu veux tout faire transiter par Firewire, en cha&#238;nant les disques ?


----------



## CédricM (11 Août 2006)

en fait j'ai encore rien acheté du tout 
oui je voudrais les chaîner en firewire.
Donc si je mets trois hdd externe, le premier en raid 1 avec l'internet et les deux autres en raid 1 entre eux, je ne risque pas de perdre mes données et si le hdd du mac mini plante je peux le faire démarer avec le hdd externe qui lui était associé en raid 1 ?


----------



## pim (11 Août 2006)

En th&#233;orie c'est Ok, le RAID 1 permet normalement de changer un disque "en cours de route" sans probl&#232;me - c'est le but. Cependant je n'ai jamais essay&#233;, pourtant &#231;a me tente tout comme toi, et de mon c&#244;t&#233; j'ai d&#233;j&#224; le Mac mini et 2 des 3 disques externes n&#233;cessaires 

Maintenant je me pose une question : est-ce que le port Firewire va supporter tout ces disques ? &#199;a va passer si chaque disque a sa propre alim, mais si ils doivent tirer leur &#233;nergie du seul port Firewire du Mac mini, &#231;a risque de coincer. C'est le cas chez moi, en cha&#238;nant 3 bo&#238;tiers Firewire j'ai peur de tout griller 

Ajoutons que dans la recherche de la performance absolue, le Mac mini n'est pas forc&#233;ment un tr&#232;s bon choix, avec son Firewire seulement 400. L'id&#233;al serait un MacPro, avec ses 4 emplacements de disques durs internes en SATA &#224; 3 Gb ! 

Comme tu vois, je me pose autant de question que toi :rose:


----------



## CédricM (11 Août 2006)

en effet ce serait beaucoup mieux mais aussi beaucoup plus cher


----------



## Darfox (5 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

je sais que ça fait longtemps que ce sujet n'est plus actif, mais j'aurais voulu savoir où ça en était ce projet. Je souhaiterais faire un peu la même chose.

Pour ce qui est de l'alimentation j'ai pigé et j'ai des disques qui ont une alimentation externe mais il y a quelque chose qui m'embete un peu, c'est le débit. En effet sur mon mini je n'ai qu'un seul port firewire 400 ce qui me semble être très pauvre sachant qu'il devra en permance faire des transfères.

Donc j'aurais voulu savoir si quelques personnes avaient déjà testé.

Merci


----------



## vleroy (5 Juin 2007)

pim a dit:


> le Mac mini n'est pas forcément un très bon choix, *avec son Firewire seulement 400*.



oui question connectique derrière un mac mini c'est limité, limité. Euh l'idéal, un apple display derrière, et hop deux fire wire 400 dispos et deux usb de plus
Vu ton souhait de config, c'est effectivement dommage de ne pas pouvoir mettre cela en FW800, mais là y a qu'un macpro pour te sauver... C'est pas le même budget :rose:


----------



## vleroy (5 Juin 2007)

et tant qu'à acheter un macpro, y a un xserve en raid 5 sur le refurb... même pas cher!


----------



## guytantakul (5 Juin 2007)

J'ai une grappe raid 5 de 4 disques (avec contr&#244;leur raid hard) Acuta sur un firewire 400 d'un x-serve (un des premiers, ceux qui font du bruit  ).

Et ben ce n'est pas si mal que &#231;a, elle n'a pas trop &#224; rougir par rapport &#224; l'autre tour raid en scsi ultrawide (6 disques en raid 5 hard &#233;galement).

Maintenant, c'est du raid hard... Le serveur n'a pas &#224; g&#233;rer cette partie du boulot.


----------



## Darfox (5 Juin 2007)

J'ai d&#233;j&#224; un macpro et d'ailleur je n'ai plus d'argent ^^.

Il n'y a pas moyen de branche du FW800 sur le mini ?? O&#249; de rajouter plusieurs ports FW400 ??


----------

